# Expect Intermittent Outages



## Tazmo (Jul 17, 2009)

We expect to experience intermittent outages over the next 24 - 48 hours, and there may be times that you are unable to access the forums. The situation is going to be, hopefully, resolved before the end of the Weekend.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 17, 2009)

Already there, yo.


----------



## SP (Jul 17, 2009)

Already there, yo.


----------



## Yondaime (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up.

Also, fix my admin powers please.


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks, buddy.


----------



## abcd (Jul 17, 2009)

so there is something going on ...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2009)

Yondaime said:


> Thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Also, fix my admin powers please.



This          .


----------



## Zaru (Jul 17, 2009)

Is this related to thunderstorms


----------



## Mαri (Jul 17, 2009)

The forums weren't working for me earlier today, so I guess this explains it.


----------



## Ral (Jul 17, 2009)

*Kinda wondered why my page went blank. ;___;*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jul 17, 2009)

Interesting but after all the years here and in 2003 you do get used to it


----------



## Xion (Jul 17, 2009)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Y (Jul 17, 2009)

I was wondering what was going on. That explains alot


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 17, 2009)

so that was it huh?...


----------



## Kairi (Jul 17, 2009)

I assume its bad that I don't know what a Intermittent is.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 17, 2009)

kairi said:


> I assume its bad that I don't know what a Intermittent is.



Just google it. 

And this seems to have been going on for a while now.


----------



## Elle (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know XD.


----------



## Cirus (Jul 17, 2009)

Tazmo said:


> We expect to experience intermittent outages over the next 24 - 48 hours, and there may be times that you are unable to access the forums. The situation is going to be, hopefully, resolved before the end of the Weekend.


 So what is actually causeing the intermittent outages?


----------



## Smoke (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't wanna I don't wanna I don't wanna


----------



## MidnightToker426 (Jul 18, 2009)

Phew, and I just thought my phone was fucked up


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2009)

Cirus said:


> So what is actually causeing the intermittent outages?



Evil Spirits, Martians and Goblins.


----------



## Gecka (Jul 18, 2009)

god dammit

happened to me ;_-


----------



## Mintaka (Jul 18, 2009)

It's hitting us.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 18, 2009)

It's happening again


----------



## Cax (Jul 18, 2009)

SUCK MY DICK


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 18, 2009)

What dick?


----------



## Felt (Jul 18, 2009)

I always expect them.


----------



## Morphine (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm used to it.


----------



## ~riku~ (Jul 18, 2009)

I saw the admin CP


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 18, 2009)

I saw a- nevermind, that's just my penis.


----------



## Cax (Jul 18, 2009)

Undaunted said:


> What dick?



Are you retarded? Can you not read? My dick.


----------



## Undaunted (Jul 18, 2009)

I must be both, I was unaware you had one.


----------

